# Diesel Social Group on Bimmerfest



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

For those of you who have discovered this Brand New (a week old) Diesel Forum - you might be interested to know that there is also a Diesel Social Group on Bimmerfest.

You can post your pics, exchange info with folks who have the same model that you own - and contact those who have the model that you are lusting after. Yeah, I mean LUSTING !

Here is the link ! http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/group.php?groupid=15

Sign up - and post your pics !

Maybe we could make this a sticky - so that it would be easy to spot. Please !?!


----------

